# Don't you just love it when you actually have some good days?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

My DP has been pretty bad this last few days, to the point where i almost got scared i was going to loose all my senses and just pass out. I actually managed to block this fear, and forced myself out, and i just kept going, however hard it was it was horrendous. But i think facing it made it better to be honest. I was going to give it a week and if it was still off the roof i was going to visit my pych again. But today a lot of it has gone, and i actually feel pretty clear minded. DP is at a low level right now which is always good. Damn those bad days







.

By the way i have started a new vitamin and minerals to help with anxiety and depression, but im starting to think it might have benefited my DP considering its pretty low today.

It includues

Manganese

Selenium

Iron

Calcium 1000mg

Magnesium 250mg ( i swear by this works wonders for anxiety) Took away my heart palps too









Zinc

Potassium

Fish Oils 2000mg a day and 1000mg cod liver oil

Vitamin D

Vitamin B

Vitamin C (from juice and fruit)

I make sure i get other vitamins from food sources.

I also make sure i get enough protein and carbs etc.

This seems to be helping tremendously with anxiety and depression, and i would urge you to look into the deficient symptoms with things like potassium, iron, zinc, manganese etc as they include confusion, depression, anxiety etc.

Mine might be excessive and i am not a doctor so if you're on medication make sure they don't interact with any of those.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Great! Keep those good days coming.

*Mine might be excessive and i am not a doctor so if you're on medication make sure they don't interact with any of those*

Some meds have reduced absorption with calcium and magnesium - so just keep them 2 hours apart. (just read the instructions with the pills)

Be careful with Manganese and Iron - they are trace minerals and should be treated as such.

*Magnesium 250mg ( i swear by this works wonders for anxiety) Took away my heart palps too*

Not surprised - thank you for sharing this. Magnesium is an often-missed wonder. Under stress the body uses magnesium first, then when it runs out it starts using up calcium - so it protects bones.

Though not dramatic like Xanax, it is excellent for calming the nervous system (calcium too, TCM uses them a lot).

You can take a lot of magnesium without harm. If you are taking too much, the side effect is loose bowls (remember milk-of-magnesia) - then just reduce the amount you take.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I bought my supplements today they include:

Vitamin a 
Vitamin D3
Vitamin C
Vitamin b-1
Vitamin b-2
Vitamin b-3
Vitamin b-5
Vitamin b-6
Vitamin b-12
Folic acid
Biotin
Bioflavinoids
Hesperidin
Rutin
Calcium
magnesium
Iron
Zinc
Jod
Mangan
Calium
Selen
Chrome
Copper
Kolin
Inositol
Metionin
Helps with digestion:
Bromelain
Papain
Pancreatin
Betain HCI 
Omega 3 capsules
Rosenrot

Its my first day using them and i dont know the use for half of them but i know that magnesium has a good effect on anxiety and so does omega 3.
Got any tips on how to use them for the optimal effect?

I know to use rosenrot only during the day so that it doesnt affect sleeping patterns. (as it makes you more awake like coffey but better) and i know to eat while i eat omega 3 etc.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

You should see a doctor about the vitamins...it can be dangerous. I was too taking vitamins, but only one general one woman's daily vitamin, and I found I exceed the recommended amount by a LOT and I'm not sure if it was safe so I stopped for a little bit. I might just take the vitamins that I am missing. You can find programs online like eatracker.ca that calculates all the nutrients you get each day so that may be helpful, but you should probably consult with a doctor.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Great! Keep those good days coming.
> 
> *Mine might be excessive and i am not a doctor so if you're on medication make sure they don't interact with any of those*
> 
> ...


Thanks for advice Visual Dude, i will bare this in mind.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

TheGame said:


> I bought my supplements today they include:
> 
> Vitamin a
> Vitamin D3
> ...


I was thinking about going for all the minerals and vitamins i could find too, but didnt know if it was safe or not as it seems an insane amount, that must have cost you a fortune? And yeah the Omega 3 is suppose to be great for depression, bipolar, schizophrenia, and mood disorders. I take up to 2000mg daily and its starting to kick in, i do feel "better" from it. The B vitamins have got to be one of the best.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Not at all they are all in one neat mix actually...besides the omega 3 and rosenrot.

So total it was like 260 swedish crowns witch is like 20 dollars







and then i got the rosenrot AND omega 3


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh 20 does not sound bad. And most of them are in one pill? It cost me £16 for Manganese and Selenium


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah i only get a tiny bit of each vitamin though.. The supplements you bought are especially made for your body since it lacks that sort of vitamin or mineral right? I got an allround tablet that contains it all. i dont specialise in any area of vitamin use.


----------

